# Miami



## shakermaker88 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, anyone here had any experiences of Miami? Going there for 6 months next year, anyone know what its like? 

Cheers for any info


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 15, 2007)

shakermaker88 said:
			
		

> Hi, anyone here had any experiences of Miami? Going there for 6 months next year, anyone know what its like?


you'll love it and will never want to leave 

but brush up on your spanish and read about latin culture....


----------



## D (Nov 16, 2007)

humid, easy to get stuck in traffic, lots of beach, lots of Cuban culture, lots of "snowbirds", warm days, quiet nights if you want them, loud and raucous nights if you want them, good restaurants, terrible service

...

where will you live and why will you be there for 6 months?


----------



## shakermaker88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great thanx for that, already started learning Gracias


----------



## soulman (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## dessiato (Nov 30, 2007)

One of my favourite cities, fabulous beaches, beautiful people, some serious poverty and amazing wealth. A couple of years ago I nearly bought a house there, pulled out because I wasn't old enough! (One of those 'adult' communities) I envy you. What are you going to be doing there? I want to go next year for a couple of months.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going there to study at Miami Uni for 6 months so ill be living in a confined student existence but i want to do as much as possible. Anyone know what the music community is like there?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 8, 2007)

shakermaker88 said:
			
		

> I'm going there to study at Miami Uni for 6 months so ill be living in a confined student existence but i want to do as much as possible. Anyone know what the music community is like there?


Who cares? It is Miami! Best city in the world (after London that is). Beautiful beaches, people, everything is good. (As long as you have the money) I love that place, I am hoping to go to sutdy there next year. 

Get down to the Keys, I can't explain how much fun you will have. Imagine a party being thrown by party people who need to party, that's Key West in Fantasy Fest.

I envy you so much.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ha, cheers cant wait to get there. Fantasy fest, ill remember it


----------



## axon (Dec 12, 2007)

Note, the best bar in Miami is The Abbey on South Beach.  Very small, local place with interesting regulars, excellent home brews and decent selection of Belgian imports.  Course if you don't like that sort of stuff you might like somewhere else.

Do you know where you are going to live?


----------



## D (Dec 12, 2007)

The Abbey is, indeed, great!

If you're living anywhere near SoBe, get yourself a bike.


----------



## D (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, and eat at the Icebox Cafe.

yum.

www.iceboxcafe.com


----------



## axon (Dec 13, 2007)

No! Don't go to the icebox, $10 for a bowl of cereal is taking the piss.  

Go to Balans's for breakfast instead http://www.balans.co.uk/miami.html


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 13, 2007)

Amazing place, especially as it's now effectively more like the offshore capital of all Latin America rather than a minor regional US city.

Absolutely full of posey body-beautiful types, showbiz millionaires, wannabe models, etc, but also has thriving communities of 'real' people too. And some SERIOUSLY dodgy and scary ghetto bits too.

If you are not going to have a car or access to one you will want to choose where you live carefully, it's not all that pedestrian-friendly and as I understand it the public transport is poor.

This is their local semi-alternative paper which often has great "best of the year" roundups on where is best to eat, drink, hang out, buy music, etc - check it out... bit like a Time Out but more quirky.

www.miaminewtimes.com


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 13, 2007)

Best place in the world in my experience....loved the place would love to spend 6 months there


----------



## D (Dec 13, 2007)

axon said:
			
		

> No! Don't go to the icebox, $10 for a bowl of cereal is taking the piss.
> 
> Go to Balans's for breakfast instead http://www.balans.co.uk/miami.html



Their dinner is fantastic, they have great smoothies.  And as for the prices, welcome to SoBe.

Checked out the menu at Balan's (never been there myself) and it doesn't appeal to me quite as much as Icebox's.  Plus Icebox is off the main Lincoln Rd drag, which I think is nice.


----------



## axon (Dec 13, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> Their dinner is fantastic, they have great smoothies.  And as for the prices, welcome to SoBe.
> 
> Checked out the menu at Balan's (never been there myself) and it doesn't appeal to me quite as much as Icebox's.  Plus Icebox is off the main Lincoln Rd drag, which I think is nice.


How dare you disagree, what do you think this is, some sort of debating forum???  
Haven't tried the smoothies in icebox, I shall do.   To date the best smoothies I've had in Miami are from the Gourmet Carrot on West Ave.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Im going to Miami uni so ill be in halls, also under 21 so drinkings gonna be a problem. Dont want to get caught with a fake ID but dont want to miss out on some decent nights out if you know what i mean


----------



## Rainingstairs (Dec 19, 2007)

shakermaker88 said:
			
		

> I'm going there to study at Miami Uni for 6 months so ill be living in a confined student existence but i want to do as much as possible. Anyone know what the music community is like there?




coconut grove! great college bars 
south beach is awesome also but dress up and spend cash (nikki beach is right off the beach) BED is pretty posh also


----------

